# Nails   vs.   Staples



## globe trekker (Mar 30, 2010)

We are on the 2006 I-codes,  ...Seismic Category B,  ...Wind Zone = less than 100 mph.  In

referring to Section R602.10 in the IRC and the wall bracing methods, our most typical type

of installation method is No. 3 [ the wood structural panel sheathing ].

It is my understanding that Table R602.3(3) is the table to use in installing the wood

structural panels.    Figure R602.10.6.2 seems to indicate the use of nails, however, Table

R602.3(1) allows the use of staples [ Note b ] in fastening the wood structural panels to

the studs.

I am looking to get some clarity on what is "actually" required to attach these osb panels

to the studs in a compliant manner.     Figure R602.10.6.2 requires the perimeter nailing

pattern to be every 6" o.c.  and the field nailing pattern to be 12" o.c.   Yes ???    :? 

*QUESTION # 1(A):* Are staples actually allowed to attach the osb panels in the braced wall

line construction, ...even as an alternative method of fastening?, *(B)* If so, how do YOU

inspect the spacing pattern when the staples are all sunk below the finish of the osb panel?

*QUESTION # 2:* If staples ARE allowed, what type of spacing is required?  If just nails [ in

just the required braced wall line locations ONLY ], what are the spacing requirements and

size of the nails?

Please provide IRC code sections in your references!      Thanks ya'll!    

.


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION # 1(A):* Are staples actually allowed to attach the osb panels in the braced wall line construction, ...even as an alternative method of fastening?, *(B)* If so, how do YOU inspect the spacing pattern when the staples are all sunk below the finish of the osb panel?
> 
> *QUESTION # 2:* If staples ARE allowed, what type of spacing is required? If just nails [ in
> 
> ...


Question 1

Yes staples are allowed as an alternate to using nails per TABLE R602.3(2) ALTERNATE  ATTACHMENTS. If ALL the staple penetrated the osb, then I would write them up for it. They need to regulate the pressure better. I don't remember where I heard this but something like 80% of the staples must be "good".

Question 2

Since Table R602.3 specifies the spacing and the table is for "structural" then the spacing as stated 4" on edges and 8" in the field for a 15 gauge staple or 3 and 6 for a 16 gauge would surfice.

Nails only in a braced wall line would be 6d common 6" edges and 12" in the field. Now this is for standard walls. If you get into narrow wall wind bracing that would be a different story. I think the whole key word is "structural" when it comes to determining nailing patterns.

Does this make any sense or am I out in left field????


----------



## EPrice (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples

Ok, here's the way I see it.  Table R602.3(1) requires the sheathing to be attached using 6d, 8d, or 10d depending on the thickness of the sheathing, at 6" O.C. at panel edges and 12" O.C in the field.  footnote e sends us to table R602.3(2) for other fasteners.  There the appropriate spacing is specified for 15 ga. and 16 ga. staples.

As far as inspection of staples that are badly over-driven, the staples should not be sunk to the point that you can't see them.  Ideally, they should not break the surface of the sheathing.  APA-Engineered Wood Association has a publication TT-012 that discusses this.  I always try to stress this to contractors when I am inspecting sheathing installation.


----------



## EPrice (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> I don't remember where I heard this but something like 80% of the staples must be "good".


That is part of what APA TT-012 says, but there is more to it than that.  The publication has some good information in it.


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples

I knew I had read/seen that somewhere before.

Here's a link to the publication. You'll probably have to register to download it.

TT-012 Effect of Overdriven Fasteners on Shear Capacity


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples

Text from the document.

*Effect of Overdriven Fasteners on Shear Capacity *

The following is a suggested guideline for determining if overdriven fasteners will affect the shear capacity of diaphragm or shear wall construction.

1. If any case described below is met, then no reduction in shear capacity needs to be taken.

a.	If all nails are overdriven into panels by up to 1/16 inch during construction under dry conditions (moisture content less than 16 percent).

b.	If no more than 20 percent of the fasteners around the perimeter of panels are overdriven by over 1/16 inch up to 1/8 inch, no reduction in shear capacity needs to be taken

c.	If all fasteners around the perimeter of panels appear to be overdriven by the same amount, and it appears that panels have been wetted during construction, it can be assumed that the fastener embedment is due to panel thickness swelling. This can be verified by measuring the thickness of panels where fasteners appear to be over¬driven, and comparing to measurements where panels have been protected from the weather, or to the original nominal panel thickness which is indicated in the APA trademark.

d.	If actual panels used in construction are thicker than the required minimum nominal panel thickness upon which the design shear capacity is based, and the overdriving is less than or equal to the difference between the two panel thicknesses. For example, if design shear for the construction requires a 15/32 inch minimum nominal panel thickness and the actual sheathing is 19/32 inch with all fasteners overdriven 1/8 inch, the net result is a 15/32 inch panel that meets the design shear requirements.

2.	If more than 20 percent of the fasteners around the perimeter of panels are overdriven by over 11/16 inch, or if any are overdriven by more than 1/8 inch, additional fasteners must be driven to maintain the required shear capacity. For every two fasteners overdriven, one additional fastener must be driven. If nails were used in the original installation, and are spaced too close to allow the placement of additional nails, then approved staples should be used for the additional fasteners required to reduce the potential for splitting the framing.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Nails   vs.   Staples

Thank you Mule   &   EPrice!    

.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't find it for some reason; two years retirement I guess; but, the staple crown is required to be parallel to the stud and/or plate.

Uncle Bob


----------

